# bewegungs-WELT Bike-Marathon Arnstadt



## Waldracer (19. Mai 2011)

Bei uns steht das Erlebnis Bike-Marathon im Mittelpunkt!


 Das Konzept wurde nach den letzten Austragungen nochmals überarbeitet  um sowohl für Einsteiger, Hobbys und Experten eine attraktive Variante  zu schaffen sich auf dem Mountainbike mit viel Spaß in unseren schönen  Wäldern rund um Arnstadt auszuprobieren.
 Der Startschuss fällt am *11. September 2011 *im Arnstädter Ortsteil *Siegelbach.*


*Info's unter www.mtb-thüringen.de
*


----------



## Anto (16. August 2011)

Der Termin ist übrigens auf den *25.09.2011 *verschoben worden!
Kennt jemand die Strecke? Hält die Werbung was sie verspricht?

_Die Charakteristik der Schleife A ist geprägt von einem Wechsel aus Wald-, Schotter- & Wiesenwegen...
...Auf der Schleife B geht es fahrtechnisch dann schon ein bissel mehr zur Sache. Der zügige Wechsel von Auf & Ab und die schmalen Pfade im dichten Wald fahren sich ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit einfach geil. Der konditionell anspruchvollere Teil unserer bewegungs-WELT wird durch einen nicht-enden-wollenden Trail ins Ziel bzw. zur Rundendurchfahrt gekrönt. Wir geben keine Flow-Garantie, aber das Risiko süchtig zu werden ist groß!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldracer (17. August 2011)

also den teilnehmern beim letzten Streckentest (vergangenen samstag) hats gut gefallen (siehe gästebuch). ich find die strecke nachwievor geil und fahr sie bis zum rennen bestimmt noch einige male


----------



## cd-surfer (19. August 2011)

Das ist mit die schönste Strecke die ich bis jetzt fahren durfte.Jeder kommt auf seine Kosten,egal ob Uphiller oder Monopfadfreund.
Teilnehmen!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flomi (7. September 2011)

Hallo an alle,
ich bin von einen Bekannten gefragt worden ob ich da mal mit fahren will. Allerdings habe ich keinerlei Wettkampferfahrung, aber es würde mich schon mal reizen um zu wissen wie ich so stehe. Ich fahre meine Runden im Oberfränkischen Raum oder auch mal auf der Südlichen Seite von Rennsteig. Meine Touren sind immer ca. 30-40km lang. Kann mir jemand sagen ob das hier was für mich wäre? 

MfG Flomi


----------



## Waldracer (8. September 2011)

Definitiv!
Wenn du im Training ca 40km in der beschriebenen Region fährst sind die 35km rund um Arnstadt auch machbar. Es is ein ganz anderes Feeling bei nem Bike-Marathon am Start zu stehen, als allein durch den Wald zu fetzen. Sieh es als Erfahrung und geh mit Freude an diese Herausforderung und nicht mit zu viel Respekt. Die Strecke is zu fast 100% fahrbar und wenn es bergab mal ein bisseltechnischer is muß man halt von seinen bremsen Gebrauch machen . Fahr mit und du wirst sehen, in 2012 willste noch mehr Rennen fahren.


----------



## Flomi (8. September 2011)

Ok. Ich werde den Schritt wagen und es probieren. Mein Bekannter hat sich auch schon angemeldet und für die rote Laterne lang´s auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Waldracer (8. September 2011)

die hat sich eigentlich schon jemand anderes reserviert ...


----------



## darkbiker90 (9. September 2011)

Freut mich sehr, dass es in Thüringen endlich mal wieder vorwärts geht, fand es sehr schade, dass die ganzen Rennen die vor 2 Jahren zum Thüringen-Cup gehört haben nicht mehr stattfanden. Daher werde ich trotz der Teilnahme bei der Hobby CC-DM in Bad Salzdetfurth am Vortag in Arnstadt am Start sein


----------



## Flomi (11. September 2011)

Also ich hab mich dann jetzt mal angemeldet. Aber eine Frage hab ich noch. Wieviel Höhenmeter hat den jetzt die 35km Runde? Laut Veranstalter sind´s 1200hm und laut Bikemap.net sind´s 770hm. Und das ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied.


----------



## Anto (13. September 2011)

Können die Startunterlagen auch am Samstag abgeholt werden und ab wann ist die Strecke markiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (13. September 2011)

die frage stellt sich mir auch.....

b


----------



## Anto (14. September 2011)

Hab Antwort bekommen:

_...teilweise wird die Strecke bereits am Freitag ausgeschildert, aber final steht sie erst Samstags am späten Nachmittag.
In dem Gebiet findet am Samstagvormittag noch ein Lauf statt und wir können erst ausschildern wenn diese Veranstaltung wieder abgebaut ist.
Die Abholung der Startunterlagen ist nur am Sonntag zwischen 6:00 und 9:30 Uhr möglich, da wir personell den Counter nur an einem Tag besetzen können..._


----------



## yuexel99 (20. September 2011)

> Also ich hab mich dann jetzt mal angemeldet. Aber eine Frage hab ich noch. Wieviel Höhenmeter hat den jetzt die 35km Runde? Laut Veranstalter sind´s 1200hm und laut Bikemap.net sind´s 770hm. Und das ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied.



Die Frage würde ich gerne noch mal aufgreifen. Denn danach richtet sich die Entscheidung ob 35 oder 70km.


----------



## Flomi (21. September 2011)

yuexel99 schrieb:


> Die Frage würde ich gerne noch mal aufgreifen. Denn danach richtet sich die Entscheidung ob 35 oder 70km.


 
Also ich jetzt nochmal im Gästebuch der Veranstalterwebsite nachgesehen. Da steht drin das es ca. 900hm auf der 35km Runde sind.


----------



## geniusrc10 (21. September 2011)

900 hm kommt hin, bins die woche abgefahren. mit hac 4 also barometrisch gemessen.
bis sonntag...


----------



## matsch (22. September 2011)

Uhh Benno hat sich vorbereitet und die Strecke schon einstudiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (22. September 2011)

moin jungs, am samstag vorher soll in friedrichroda noch bergziegenrennen die bobbahn hoch sein, das ist doch eine angemessene vorbelastung.

mich plagt grad leider noch der schnupfen, aber ich freu mich wie hulle uffs wochenende.


man sieht sich.

b


----------



## h2okopf (22. September 2011)

Benji schrieb:


> mich plagt grad leider noch der schnupfen, aber ich freu mich wie hulle uffs wochenende.



Dem muss ich mich (leider) beidem anschließen. Noch einen blöderen Zeitpunkt für ne Erkältung hätte es echt nicht geben können. Aber immerhin bin ich nach zwei Tagen Ruhe wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung. Aber viel mehr als halbwegs entspannt abradeln wird am Sonntag wohl noch nicht drin sein... Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Scottracer (24. September 2011)

Das der Benno schon mal auf der Strecke war fand ich auch lustig.und der Kommentar lag mir auch schon auf der Zunge.
Aber sie ist toll, und ich hatte sie mir schon mal vor 2 Wochen reingezogen.


----------



## geniusrc10 (24. September 2011)

rolf ist sie auch schon abgerollt und das leiden christi kreuch wohl mehrfach...
für mich gehts ja um nix. senioren sind ja nicht ausgeschrieben. außerdem fahr ich mit ner zu kurzen bremsleitung und nem kaputten lockout hebel. das sind schon mal die ausreden, für wenns nicht läuft....
und heute abend ist noch ein konzert...


----------



## cd-surfer (26. September 2011)

War eine super Veranstaltung,besser gehts kaum!Die Strecke war richtig hart und denoch flowig ohne Ende!Wer Trails liebt kommt hier voll und ganz auf seine Kosten!Keine Verbesserungen nötig!!!


----------



## lized (26. September 2011)

War das erste mal dort und muss sagen, dass ich jetzt ne neue Lieblingsstecke hab. Relativ einfacher Kurs mit massig Trails, so gefällts mir!
Allerdings war die Beschilderung dieser mangelhaft. Verfahren konnte man sich zwar nicht, allerdings ist man ständig an den Abzweigungen vorbei gedonnert. Also fürs nächstes mal bitte die Pfeile auffälliger (größer) und vorallendingen früher anbringen, dass auch die die auf Zeit fahren noch bremsen können. 

Edit: Und bitte das nächste mal die tatsächlichen Höhenmeter angeben, auf der 35km Runde waren es mehr als 300 weniger als angegeben!


----------



## Flomi (26. September 2011)

Also gut, war schon eine super Erfahrung für´s erste Mal. Leider hat mich nach 18km ein Plattfuß abgschossen und ich hatte natürlich alles dabei nur keinen Schlauch. Und flicken macht glaub ich keinen Sinn. Bis dahin lag ich im hinteren Mittelfeld. Fällt unter die Ruprik "Lehrgeld" und ich hab auf jeden Fall Blut geleckt.


----------



## Waldracer (2. Dezember 2011)

Hey ihr Hartgesottenen!

Hier die Motivation fürs spätsommerliche Wintertraining...
der Termin für den bewegungs-WELT Bike-Marathon in Arnstadt steht. Wir verschieben aufgrund des (vorraus.) besseren Wetters in den Sommer. So entstreßt sich auch die Kollision mit anderen Veranstaltungen in Thüringen.

Neuer Termin: 22. Juli 2012

Einiges wird verfeinert, Vieles bleibt! Vor allem pures Arnstädter Mountainbiken!

SR

www.mtb-thüringen.de


----------



## cd-surfer (2. Dezember 2011)

So ist das Richtig,gleich mal für klare Verhältnisse sorgen!Und der Motivationsfaktor kann zur Zeit nicht hoch genug eingeschätzt werden!


----------



## h2okopf (3. Dezember 2011)

Gut zu wissen. Damit ist der Termin schon mal freigehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (4. Dezember 2011)

notiert


----------



## phiro (8. Dezember 2011)

In 2012 wieder mit LVM-Wertung?


----------



## Waldracer (8. Dezember 2011)

ob die LVM in Arnstadt ausgetragen wird steht noch nicht fest. Die Entscheidung liegt beim TRV. Beworben haben wir uns.


----------



## phiro (8. Dezember 2011)

Waldracer schrieb:


> ob die LVM in Arnstadt ausgetragen wird steht noch nicht fest. Die Entscheidung liegt beim TRV. Beworben haben wir uns.



Wenn die Entscheidung gefallen ist, bitte dann hier bekannt geben, dass wäre prima.


----------



## matsch (9. Dezember 2011)

phiro schrieb:


> Wenn die Entscheidung gefallen ist, bitte dann hier bekannt geben, dass wäre prima.



Sonst fährst du wohl nicht mit Phiro?? Was ist denn los, nächstes Jahr wollte ich dich doch hinter mir lassen ;-)


----------



## phiro (9. Dezember 2011)

matsch schrieb:


> Sonst fährst du wohl nicht mit Phiro?? Was ist denn los, nächstes Jahr wollte ich dich doch hinter mir lassen ;-)



So schauts mal aus  .

Ne, Spaß beiseite. Reines Interesse ist der Grund .
Es könnte zwar auch an dem Tag eine Terminüberschneidung geben, aber eine LVM wäre ein gewichtiges Argument. Weiterhin wäre es blöd, wenn die LVM wieder in Apolda beim dortigen MA wäre, denn da gibt es eine Überschneidung womit es schlecht aussehen würde mit LVM MA für mich. Daher wäre es beruhigend zu wissen (und zu planen), wenn es wieder in Arnstadt wäre ... von der viel besseren Strecke mal ganz zu schweigen  .


----------



## Mr.Yakuza (29. Mai 2012)

Ab wann sind Anmeldungen möglich? Ich warte irgendwie drauf.


----------

